# Countdown...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Twelve days to go until pheasant opener!

I'm heading west to Watford City, where's everyone else planning to go?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I will be in San Juan, Peurto Rico 

I dont think they have quite the numbers of birds there as ND, but I have heard that the ladies in bikini's make up for it


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, hopefully I can get some time to head out to the Beulah area. I have hunted there for the past few years and have always had great success!! Good Luck


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm going actually the second weekend (oct. 14-16). We go to my father in laws land by Turtle Lake. Hopefully we see lots of birds.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Home! :wink: 
lots of birds this year!

Bob


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Probably hunting southern Stutsman, Barnes, or Dickey counties. Wherever the wind blows me and I'm finding birds. I haven't done much scouting this year due to gas prices. I'm hoping some of my honey holes stayed productive from last year.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

As long as you can't see the Pembina water tower you should be OK!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The Pembina area has gotten pounded the last few years...Way too many hunters and Outfitters...I'm going to hunt a little further west...Neche


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

A little further south and west just north of Backoo and south of Leroy. :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

AAAhhhh, come on Rick and zoggy. You guys know Pembina is the spot!!! I bet I saw 200 birds out there last weekend!!!! They were everywhere!!! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

EEEEEELEVEN DAAAAAAAYS!!!


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Slope County HERE I COME.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll also be going out the second weekend. Stayin with a friend in bismarck. Probably go west from there but not exactly sure. Should be fun. I've never been out this early.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

anyone gooing to be out , in amidon area for any hunting this weekend??
me and one other guy from my party will be camping out near White Butte.
Going to get some scouting done on pheasane , deer, and shoot a Antelope.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Sounds like the hunters are ready but is your dog ready. It could be warm and if your dog isn't contitioned or hasn't been out of town it might be time to give him a crash course so you don't blame the dog for not doing what you were suppose to teach him. A bit late but late is better than nothing!! I said it before, "I don't see many bad dogs, just bad owners."


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Walked a little CRP last night with the dog and did not kick up a pheasant. Would have to say they were in the corn. Going to be a typical year with the hunting only getting better as the crop comes off. Corn in particular. With all the water in the sloughs it will be good for the dogs because they will have a chance to cool down as they hunt. Finding spots with food and cover will be the key. Water will not be that important this year because there is water all over. Some years you need the trifecta, water food and cover but not this year. Not to change the subject but talked to some locals and sounds like the beans are running 50 to 70 bushel where there isn't a lot of drowned out. Nice to hear for the local economy. Now if the prices were decent.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will be out on openerand alot of the following days. I maid my school schedule so I get done at 12:20 everyday. That is plenty of time to shoot my 3 birds. I won't need to fight the weekend crouds. :beer:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I went my favorite PLOTS spot and brought my dog for walking around crops. There were good numbers "Roosters jumped out!" I invited 15 deafie friends of mine to hunt for pheasants. I am so excited to gone hunting on Saturday and Sunday. I bet crowd hunters are everywhere in locals. I effect you to wear orange hat before enter crops. We can't see hunters on tall crops. maybe some of hunters are midget, never know them. try be wise to use ornage hat. Good Luck


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'd bet that you hearing impaired folks have some good times arguing about who shot what! Good luck with the roosters. Have you been on the tailrace lately? Burl


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> I'd bet that you hearing impaired folks have some good times arguing about who shot what! Good luck with the roosters. Have you been on the tailrace lately? Burl


 :lol: We doesn't mind about who shot roosters to earn our limits thats our pleasure. Who from out of town I would give babe roosters except longer tail thats mine! oh well I gone fishing at Tailrace and saw a guy caught 13 lbs walleye by East side on end by rocks. I did not see Salmon jump much. Right now salmon should biting by shore, I hope.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I finally was able to take the 15 - 23 Oct 05 off, for once.

I will be hunting every afternoon.

If anyone is in the Elm Lake area, I'll be the one hunting with the new
Ruger Gold Label SxS 12ga.

Your sure welcome to join me on the few pieces of land I hunt on.

See yeah


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Im screwed :******: I'll be hauling sugar beets, then beans and corn. Its going to be a late season hunting for me.Save a few for me fella's.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Anywhere West of Fergus Falls, should lead me to ND at some point. Should be a great year. I think my dog knows it too he is so excited everytime we go for a walk. :run:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*EiGHT DaYS!!!!*

(Though I will be taking some younger hunters out this weekend too...but the only Gun I'll have with me is Gunnar. LOL.)


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Fifteen days for us poor souls in MN :lol: :fiddle:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The best thing about the pheasant season is not when it begins but when it ends. It is one of our longer seasons and runs for three months so if you miss the opener well it's not really that big of a deal and the best hunting in my opinion is towards the end of the season and not at the beginning. This has been especially true since the populations have come back since 97 because we have had very nice weather to hunt in during November and December in the southern part of the state. The nice winters are the very reason we are where we are population wise. Actually the later the season the bigger the cock and the longer the tail - legend has it up to 31 inches!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You have seven days...until Pheasant Opener.


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

You're slackin, simonson!

3 days til the ditch parrot massacre begins! You may need some snowshoes in some of the prime phez country by the sounds of it.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Well, less than 24 hrs...Walked another patch of CRP last night and only kicked up two hens and one young rooster. Lots of corn around so I think that is where the birds are and with all the cover they could be anywhere. Every small depression is full of water! Supposed to be a nice weekend, sunny light winds so we will see what happens.


----------

